# What Are The Current Honey Prices??



## Nate (Dec 16, 2007)

5 gallons is 60 pounds of honey.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

It all depends on the particular market you tap into. Here in western Mass I get $6 for one lb jars. I sell out of my house, by word of mouth and on a farmstand where I have some of my hives. You will eventually build a loyal customer base. I don't get enough to sell in 60 lb buckets, but then again, I'm not trying to compete with the bigger producers.


----------

